# avant-garde in israel darkwave/neo classical, world beat folk fusion?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My sister said there was a singer of israeli origin that made world beat and that it was exiting just like loreena mc kennit, her music at time sound like lisa gerrard of dead can dance fame...

Anyone know what im talking about,i dont recall her name, her music is neo- classical and darkwave.
anyone know the israeli scene of avant folk music and darkwave/ neo-classical from israel
im looking for new talent over there?

By the way i bought clémentines from israel of the town of Jaffa they are the best almost seedless sweet and juicy, the very best clémentines i had,Israel sur has quality fruits and diversity on exotic fruits the ugly(try this fruit it's a new fruits it's awesome) i love exotic fruits like dragon fruits and so on, there part of what mother earth has best for us.

Fruits are legal high , the sugar in it enought to give you a buzz, well sort of, taste dragon fruit , pomelo of china and ect.

But let's stay in the subject israeli finest music, so what is in my taste what am i looking for, an exiting world beat and medieval fusion done the israeli way.I know there is talent over there jazz for instance is booming just like other genra...israel in the future may become somesort of mecca for avant-garde since jews have imagination for novelty i give em this, look author n punisher from israel 
it's like john cage make dub doom whit crafted special musical instrumental or why not lisen to z'ev
he is one of the smartest musician into ambient music and noise(art music).

Maybe and israeli or an american jews is more aware of what happening musically speaking in israel the best kept secret, what remain underground.

Thanks a lot in advance, i can't read hebrew character so im limited in my msical search , digging excavation you get what im trying to says.

:tiphat: shalom and mazel tov to TC classical menbers of jewish origin especially israeli and to my fellows non-jews pals.

P.s i think jews as a whole really brought colors to classical music per instance deeper ,experimental avant chromatism, mendelson, Schoenberg, Ligeti so i want to investigate there music scene, i hope this post wont be futile.Im a jest setter in music i venture into the obscur sometime great music is hidden or remain in the country.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You might try Malka Spigel, she's the wife of Colin Newman of Wire and has a solo career, videos
of her are on youtube. She's from Israel.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Since he is a he, he is not the singer you were thinking of....but I like Idan Raichel a lot. 
(And going to fetch information, I see he released a new album in January, so I ordered that off Amazon.)
http://store.cumbancha.com/album/at-the-edge-of-the-beginning
Kind of a guess, but I think his earlier albums are more of what you want.


----------

